# How much longer do we have?



## Weatherhead (Dec 9, 2017)

I made the 4 hour trek North last weekend and did pretty good. 1 fish during the first 7 hours... then got 8 more in the next 45 minutes. Finally got the skunk off of me for the year.

But now I need to figure out how many more weekends I realistically have before the fish head back to the lake.

Can anyone tell me about how deep into the spring we can still find steelhead in the rivers/tribs of northern Ohio?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I think you have at least two more weeks.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Depends on how fast the rivers warm up but usually by the end of April it starts to wind down. Fish can be found in the rivers in May but not in numbers like earlier in the year, by early June its done. Cooler spring temps will keep them in the rivers a little longer. You got a few weeks left. As of now most of the fish are spawning in the shallows so the end is right around the corner.

Once our rivers warm up and steelie fishin slows i head north to N Mi. and sometimes Canada where you can chase steelie all the way through the end of june.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

When river temps go over 62 deg. F you are on the last run.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I am done myself. They will be on gravel or fast water until about the first week of May but each week it will slow.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

THat snow tonight should keep em in the river a little longer!


----------



## ramjet (Dec 12, 2014)

Kind of a follow-on question... The Erie trib steel fishing is fun... I'd enjoy fishing for smallmouth when they are in and have never caught one on the pin either. What's a good time/place for that? PMs are welcome if you don't want to post here. Thanks


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Depends on water temperature generally mid to late May, if you catch fish in 60 degree+ water there is an increased chance of delayed mortality when releasing


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ramjet - Just keep fishing the same way you've been doing. When the steelies back off, the smallies should take their place.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Yesterday i caught a nice fat hen full of eggs. Last year i got my last one April 28. End of april into May is one of my favorite times to fish the rivers, mixed bag of steel and lake run smallmouth. I use the same baits for both, last year i got a 20 in smallmouth on yellow bead.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Went 6 for 8 at the Rocky River in a couple hours after work last night on 1/32 white marabou jigs tipped with a gulp minnow. The fish in the run I were at were all pretty beat up, and didn't have as much fight in them as I expected. The water was also warming up pretty good, I'd say maybe only another week or two before they head back to the lake and/or start really struggling with the warm temps. It's been a great season for me though!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Last few days I've fished an hour here and a couple there. The dropback females outnumber the fresh ones 3 or 4 to one. I've fished the middle and lower Rocky. Also a number of males in dropback spots now putting on the feedbag. Its been fun with streamers.
Rickerd


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Behind hospital in ashtabula was 35 degrees. My thermometer must be broke. Fresh fish still being caught. Those 3 straight 30 degree night will help.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Been doing well on the Rocky past couple days, all the fair weather fishermen are gone and still tons of chrome around.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

They were all over the grand today.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm guessing the rain over the next two days will flush a lot of fish out of the system and back to the lake, especially with these warm temps. Time to head out on the boat!


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Caight one on a crankbait last Saturday just south of puritas.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Hooked one last weekend on a jerkbait in the river North of 90


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Been on a jig tying kick lately. C'mon November.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Supposed to be under 60 degrees wednesday night. Getting close to steelhead.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

hailtothethief said:


> Supposed to be under 60 degrees wednesday night. Getting close to steelhead.


That cold rain this morning got me pretty chubby...


----------

